# mason jars



## Scott (Jun 23, 2008)

Maybe a silly question but is there any reason why one can't use mason jars with the seals to bottle some?


----------



## grapeman (Jun 23, 2008)

Scott if you are talking about the newer jars with lids, you would need to heat the wine to get it to drw down the seal- never a great idea. If you were using one of the old style jars with a glass lid and seal, it woul probaly work for a limited while alright. I still would prefer wine bottles and corks.


----------



## Scott (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Appleman


kinda what I was thinking but wanted to check


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2008)

Neither of those would let the wine age any as they dont breath.


----------



## jcnoren (Jun 23, 2008)

Do screw caps on wine bottles breath? Does bottled wine need to breath?


JC


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2008)

Screw tops do not breath and a little breathing is good but to much is not a good thing and that is why temp changes are not good for wine storage as the bottles expanding and contracting is actually the wine breathing in air and extracting air which over time causes oxidation. A slight breathing is what makes wine age gracefully.


----------



## smurfe (Jun 24, 2008)

The most important reason why it wouldn't work too good would be head space surface oxidation. Notice that the wine bottle narrows up to the neck. There is very little surface space that will be exposed to any oxygen. When you cork the wine it pushes out the excess air and leaves very little to oxidize the wine. With the mason jar you will have the entire surface area of the jar meaning more oxygen in the jar and a much larger surface space to oxidize. It would take a heck of a lot more sulfite's in the wine to keep the oxidation levels down.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2008)

I always wondered about that.Does inserting the cork really displace and push the air out, or does it just compress and force that small amount of oxygen into the wine?Seems like corks expand enough even when just barely inserted to keep the air from getting out. Just curious...


----------



## smurfe (Jun 25, 2008)

It pushes a good bit out but not all of it. If you listen you will hear the little whoosh of air come from the bottle as the cork enters.


----------



## Mark (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool, I'll have to try that...


----------



## Scott (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok next question, my wife actually came up with.


Can beer bottles be used if able tofind corks that fit? Then would have individual serve bottles. 


My single serve is still the regular wine bottle




.


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 26, 2008)

I would not try to cork a beer bottle, as I don't think there is enough glass in the neck. I do beer bottles and just use beer caps on them.


----------



## Scott (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks PeterZ


where do you get the bottle caps? I didn't see them with the corks and caps?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4270



Bottle caps


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Jun 26, 2008)

I use these caps from Crosby and Baker, I think George can get them for you, 



<TABLE cellSpacing=4 cellPadding=4 width="100%">
<T>
<TR>
<TD>
<DIV =prodid>*:* Cat#6020A</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD vAlign=center align=middle width="100%"> </TD></TR>
< = =text/>
<!--
validator3(the){
return (true);
}
EF(id) {
popupWin = .('emailfriend.php?id='+id,'email_friend','menubar=no, scrollbars=no, width=400, height=400, directories=no,location=no,resizable=yes,status=no,toolbar=no')
}
DS(id) {
popupWin = .('details.php?id='+id,'email_friend','menubar=no, scrollbars=yes, width=400, height=256, directories=no,location=no,resizable=yes,status=no,toolbar=no')
}
//-->


< name=t3 ="return validator3(this)" =cart.php method=post>
<TR>
<TD width="100%">*
<DIV =prodname>Oxygen Absorbing Crown Caps, 1 Gross*
<DIV =proddeion>Oxy-caps are specially treated to absorb oxygen when in contact with liquid. Silver, unprinted.
<DIV =prodprice>N/A</TD></TR></></T></TABLE>


----------



## Scott (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Stinkie I did miss them, hot diggity dog I now get to empty some beer bottles



.


I have been going through the older posts about bottling, still learning I take it these caps are press on only?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 26, 2008)

You will need a capper to apply those caps also.
<table ="Catalog" id="products" align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><t><tr><td ="table" align="default" width="2%"><div align="center">4016 </td>
<td width="5%"><div align="center">



</td>
<td width="20%">

Bottle Capper Caps soda and beer bottles Red Head
</td>
<td width="2%"><div align="right">$15.99</td></tr></t></table>


----------



## grapeman (Jun 26, 2008)

Be sure to use the crown cap bottles and not the twist top regular beer bottles. That means you will need to drink some of the better stuff for a while to get the right bottles- what a shame.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 27, 2008)

Scott, I am an instructor here in AZ and teach soldiers how to use and operate the camera on an unmanned aerial vehicle. Prior to that I was an instructor teaching soldiers how to fly an unmanned aerial vehicle.


----------



## Scott (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks alot for the info, that is a shame appleman, maybe be a sale on Corona. Since it's for my wife's single serve bottles she should only encourage it


----------



## PeterZ (Jun 27, 2008)

You can't get the labels off Corona without a lot of work. I recommend Pilsner Uruquell, the best beer ever.


----------



## Scott (Jun 27, 2008)

Well in that case guess where I am going after work, Hello Mr. Uruquell.


Thanks


----------



## Scott (Jun 27, 2008)

uavwmn,
thanks for answering my question, and thank you for what you do for our country




.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 28, 2008)

And remember to tell your friends! It's an earth friendly project! But no screw tops, only good, old-fashioned crown caps!


----------



## Scott (Jun 28, 2008)

PeterZ,
It is a nice beer but at $9.15 a six pack +dep and tax not so much. We will have6 of them touse to bottle though.


But willfind other usable bottles.


Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2008)

Check local transfer stations if you have them there. I get all my wine bottles there for free or with a little gentle persuasion of the liquid kind in exchange.


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 29, 2008)

Scott, after spending 20 1/2 yrs in the military, retiring, then coming back to instruct these young men and women, I feel good at the end of the day.


----------



## bmckee56 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have used mason jars and sealed them quite nicely using a foodsaver vacuum sealer with the attachment for jars.


I had pictures on my website of a few of those jars, but I removed them, I think. I will put them back up this weekend, if your interested, check there.


Salute!


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2008)

Well Salute back at ya, I will check out the pictures. Don't know if can get authorized to purchase another item, like the vacuum seal but am interested in and learning about all aspects of this very addicting hobby. 


Thanks*Edited by: Scott *


----------

